# Gravel Ride Sunday 1/27



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

Sunday 1/27 11:30AM
50ish miles, mostly gravel
Meet @ Industry State Bank in New Ulm FM 1094 @ FM 109
PM for details


----------

